# Healing and Wellbeing > Spirituality, Religion and Faith >  >  Dolphins

## Misssy

I LOVE DOLPHINS Lets pray for them because:   http://news.msn.com/science-technolo...aths-noaa-says

----------


## CeCe

I'll pray 

 ::(:

----------


## Misssy

Save the dolphins  ::(:

----------

